# Megaupload problem



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 16, 2007)

i want to download a file from megaupload but it show this message All download slots assigned to your country (India) are currently in use. Please try again in a few hours or install the Megaupload Toolbar for immediate access . so there is way to download
__________
plz closed the thread problem solved


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 16, 2007)

They want you install a Spyware called ALEXA. Thats why people love Rapidshare....good speeds and no ****


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 16, 2007)

Alexa is not spyware. It relates to www.alexa.com . I think megaupload has some deal with them so, they earn something when someone downloads the toolbar, nothing else!


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 16, 2007)

Problems solved already & author stopped.. then why is this thread revived 
Reported


And read this: Is Alexa spyware?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, Alexa is not Spyware its a trackware  But sure is a WARE which i hate


----------

